# Save the Dragon!



## Turgon (Jun 23, 2002)

By the end of the Third Age of Middle-Earth the dragon race was teetering on the brink of extinction, and these glorious beasts were in danger of being lost from the world forever. 

Smaug's Tale: In the winter of the year TA 2941 a party of treasure-hunters (dwarves for the most part - a race noted for its avaricious nature) descended upon the lair of a certain Smaug the Magnificent - one of the last examples of the great golden fire-drake surviving in the wild. This expedition was endorsed by Messers Elrond Half-elven and Gandalf the Grey, both prominent members of the White Council (one of the leading lights in the field of Middle Earth Conservation). An irony the aforementioned wyrm did not live long enough to appreciate.

It is the habit of the dragon to make it's 'nest' from gold, gems, and other such stuff which the peoples of Middle Earth hold in high regard, and this I fear is the chief cause of its sad demise. Once a nest is disturbed,the dragon's natural instincts take over and these normally peaceful beasts become savage and wild, and can become a danger to any settlements lying in the regions surrounding its lair. Unfortunately this habit is often used as an excuse by unscrupulous treasure-hunters as a means of getting their hands upon the 'dragon-gold'. Acting as it were as _agent provocateurs_, stirring the creatures from their sleep only to slay them. 

Alas! The rest of the tale does not make for happy reading, the more perceptive amongst you will perhaps see where it is leading. Our dragon, Smaug, confused and disorientated after being woken from his winter sleep by a halfling _provocateur_ by the name of Baggins, and being unsure as to the origin of the threat to his habitat, left the relative safety of his lair to find the source of this disturbence. In this wild and savage state Smaug made for the town of Esgaroth (A town, it must be said, that had enjoyed a peaceful co-existence with dragon for nigh on two hundred years), only to be slain by an disreputable warrior eager to make a name for himself. I will not dwell on the events that followed the death of this most magnificent creature. Needless to say, they do no credit to any of the parties involved.

It is a sad tale, but one which is becoming increasingly common in the wilds of Middle Earth. The Dragon, the Mirkwood spider, the dumbledor, even the common warg - all under threat as the dominion of man spreads ever wider. But you can make a difference. Help us save these magnificent beasts by donating a just few gold pieces to our conservation fund or join the Friends of Middle Earth now.


Checks payable to Radagast the Brown,The Old Cottage, Rhosgobel.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 23, 2002)

I can think of someone who'll like this place.  Yay for Smaug! Poor Smaug! Yay for justifying stuffs! Just like Gollum! Yay Radagast! Coolest of the wizards! Sure, I'll give you some gold!


----------



## Beorn (Jun 23, 2002)

*Immediately contributes moderating powers*

I will gladly help in the dragons...namely Ancalagon the Black, Smug the Golden, and myself Smurf the Green...

*starts the Society for the Preservation and Encouragment of Dragon Protection and Multiplication in Arda*

This is the first meeting of the SPEDPMA (SPED-pamuh)

(not based on the Society for the Preservation and Encouragement of Barbershop Quartet Singing in America (SPEBSQA (SPEB-skwuh))


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 24, 2002)

Unfortunately Smaug is gone, but have you ever had dragon meat. It is very good. It tastes a lot like the dodo bird, but not as tender.


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 24, 2002)

That was great, Turgon!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 24, 2002)

Beorn...AHEM!! i believe you left out two of the most visible Dragons here! Myself and Magnus!!

And YOU, Gamil, are now on my list!! Dragon meat indeed! RRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

My thanks to the inesteemable Turgon, who by this act has earned the respect and admiration of all we endangered Dragons!!! He is now and forever flame-proof!


----------



## Niniel (Jun 25, 2002)

I completely agree we must save the dragon race! If dragons were to become extinct, this would be an enormous blow to the biodiversity in Middle-Earth. We should start a breeding program in the Minas Tirith Zoo!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

Excuse me? No captivity! Chrysophalax and I would be delighted to assist in the re-populate ME with young Dragons. Remember that we are intelligent creatures and conversation can achieve all that you desire.


MAGNUS


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 25, 2002)

Is this going to turn into a dragon dating service?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

Hardly! As we are, along with Ancalagon, the only two Dragons here, hence the endangered listing...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh ok. So we need to find some young hot female dragons. I wonder if Smaug's mother is still around.

By the way, I like your avatar.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

My thanks! And....Chrysophalax IS female!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh, Sorry.

So we have two male dragons and one female? Looks like one guy is out of luck.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

Could make for an interesting fight to see who gets her, although he appears to show little interest....perhaps he's too old?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jun 29, 2002)

There is always that magic dragon in the land of Honalee that we could call upon, not sure what gender catergory it fits in though.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 29, 2002)

*tear*
'Sniff, I cannot think of a more worthy cause. We never look at th other side of the story until it is too late.'


----------



## Dragon (Jun 29, 2002)

I am a "young hot female dragon," and I am delighted to see that someone has taken an interest in our species

in case you're wondering, the nickname "Dragon" implies that I am too paranoid to share my name openly


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

And who has mistreated you, young one? A paranoid Dragon? You are a member of the greatest species ever to grace the face of Middle Earth! Fly proudly, young one!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 7, 2002)

OOOooooooooohhhhhhhh a scandal! What's your name? We won't laugh really!
P.S. I love dragons as well!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 8, 2002)

why are you so interested?


----------

